# So.Cal. Meet late August, early Sept.



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

Long time no meet. Where is everybody? Let's set a date. JT hostessess?


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

Finally got my install done. I'm in! 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

beerdrnkr said:


> Finally got my install done. I'm in!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


Sweet! Looking forward to it. What else can we do to entice these guys to stick their heads out? 

A tease perhaps?


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

What the hell? I can finally go to another meet for the first time in like 2 years and now no one wants to go? Hint taken....

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

beerdrnkr said:


> What the hell? I can finally go to another meet for the first time in like 2 years and now no one wants to go? Hint taken....
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


I would be down... Might take a couple tanks of gas to get there... 










D


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

I could probably park under your Bronco and have shade all day


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

My first open date would probably be the 15th, the 8th is an absolute no go, as its impossible to get work off that day without being dead or dying. Before that would just be budget issues, damn car/bike tags and the need to fix my A/C. I don't think I could make a 4 hour drive without it lol.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

Wouldn't driving without A/C remedy the budget issues?


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

Lol, true, but I did that for too many years already, my first 5 years of driving were a/c-less (and decent stereo-less, not even a tape player, first truck had AM only haha). And with it being nearly 110 degrees here for the last week and a half, I'll have to just admit to being spoiled.

Next weekend is definitely too short of notice for me as I wont have been paid again by then, and labor day I'll be at the coast with my wife. The 8th I'm required to work unless I have a doctors note.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

I should be talking with JT tomorrow (today) lets see what he thinks.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Jt says Sept. 15th should work, but he needs a few more days to make sure that will work.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

I'll be driving back from a conference in San Francisco on Friday night the 14th . I'll probably sleep in on Sat, but can be there midday. So that's good with me. Let's hope JT finalizes it.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

So I will probably go tailgate at the Rose Bowl on the 15th. But you all should still meet. I want to see the pictures!


----------



## zql8tr (Feb 27, 2011)

So, are we confirmed?!? Not too many people have chimed in yet.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

If this goes down, I'll be there. Maybe with my neon, maybe not, depends on what I find out today.


----------



## SonicHD (Aug 13, 2012)

You've got my attention. What's the location?


----------



## darinof (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm in. Just let me know the day


----------



## brett (Apr 27, 2005)

im in. maybe this will be motivation to get my install done


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

When it rains it pours. Looks like I probably wont make this one.

Wife's civic battery went out sunday night. That was $120. My car went in tuesday to get a A/C system leak diagnosed so I dont just randomly replace parts. Going to be $70 in parts plus another $70 to vacuum and charge the system, in addition to the $100 diagnosis fee. Then my moms car exploded. Well, at least it might as well. Oil in the water, and I believe the stock head gasket is MLS, so its not as likely that it failed as it would be if it was a composite gasket.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

The explosion sounds like trouble but the rest is basically maintenance. Don't take it to heart. Cars are complex so it's expected to break down often. It's particularly annoying for us because when we modify cars we "uptune", so when parts break down it seems like a bigger downfall than it really is because we have extra gear to maintain on top of it. That's why I got rid of my carputer, full fiberglass build, Japan engine swap, and custom just about everything in the Accord.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm not so worried about mine or my wife's, since as you said, its maintenance. Its more of the timing, and the fact that my moms car has continually been a lemon, even with her being one of the easiest person on a car that I've ever known. Went in for warranty work on the O2 sensors 3 times during the warranty period, but since the O2 sensors were bad twice, and the wiring failed the other time, it doesn't count as a "lemon". Three gas caps later, and the gas cap still trips the engine light after every fill. Alternator went bad before 60,000 miles, but months after the 7 year warranty period expired this year. 

Being that the stock gasket is supposedly MLS, and listening to the car run, I'm a little skeptical that its just a blown head gasket. Sucks for a car that gets less than 10,000 easy miles a year, with the fluids checked every two weeks, etc. Just a crappy car.




Haha, on the upside, gives me a little more time to get some test baffles/enclosures finished lol.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

Pretty sure September 15th will work.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL said:


> I'm not so worried about mine or my wife's, since as you said, its maintenance. Its more of the timing, and the fact that my moms car has continually been a lemon, even with her being one of the easiest person on a car that I've ever known. Went in for warranty work on the O2 sensors 3 times during the warranty period, but since the O2 sensors were bad twice, and the wiring failed the other time, it doesn't count as a "lemon". Three gas caps later, and the gas cap still trips the engine light after every fill. Alternator went bad before 60,000 miles, but months after the 7 year warranty period expired this year.
> 
> Being that the stock gasket is supposedly MLS, and listening to the car run, I'm a little skeptical that its just a blown head gasket. Sucks for a car that gets less than 10,000 easy miles a year, with the fluids checked every two weeks, etc. Just a crappy car.
> 
> ...


Antifreeze is death for 02 sensors, it's probably had a failing gasket for a while now. MLS headgaskets can definitely fail, ask me how I know lol. I had to go with copper headgaskets and head studs to keep the gaskets in the engine.

What kind of car does your mother own? You might be able to get them on the fact that the dealer did not recognize the root cause of the bad 02 sensors and were repairing the symptoms rather than the problem. 

The 15th is out for me, I'll be in Vegas if everything goes well.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

jtaudioacc said:


> Pretty sure September 15th will work.


I'll start a new thread


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...2-so-cal-meet-september-15th.html#post1701485


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

2005 Kia Spectra. I actually pulled it apart today, head gasket "looks" ok. Head will get tested on monday. May still make it, depending on whether I pay for it or not, and how much it takes. I'll do the work myself, dont really trust shops around here more than I do myself.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/12-volt-events-team-diyma/135342-so-cal-meet-september-15th.html

bump reminder and exposure


----------

